# V25.42 used as diagnosis for 76856



## tnjhnsn (Mar 2, 2012)

Patient came into the office in late October for IUD removal and replacement. She came back in early December for an ultrasound to check the placement of the new IUD. We billed 76856 with V25.42 as the diagnosis for the ultrasound in December and it was denied for the diagnosis by the commercial insurance. Is there any other diagnosis that can be used in this case? I couldn't find any the ICD-9 book. Per the ultrasound report, a full scan was done so we can't change to 76857 and everything was normal even the IUD placement so there are no medical diagnosis codes to choose either. I apprepriate any feedback on this issue.

Thank you,
Tina J, CPC


----------

